
YouTube erased history in its battle against white supremacy - pseudolus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/06/13/how-youtube-erased-history-its-battle-against-white-supremacy/
======
masterphilo
While I don't agree at all with the views expressed in most of the banned
videos, I think this move threatens not just free speech but any form of free
and open inquiry. But I trust they did the math on this found what they did to
be in the company's best interests at the end of the day.

YouTube needs better competitors.

------
tomohawk
In its battle against free speech.

The latest spasm censorship was instigated by Carlos Maza, who defends the
violence of antifa, thinks the widely documented persecution of Christians is
a myth, and has a stated ideological commitment to deplatforming people he
disagrees with.

